# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Cichlids >  Discus Tips

## richietay

Hi; been rearing 6 baby discus from my friend for abt 3mth plus. now they abt 50cents coin size, much bigger. blue spots and strips appeared abt 30%.

but however their body seems transparent, like when they are fries. Wondering when they will fully develop color out of it?!?!

Been feeding them frozen blood worm, but seems rejecting pellets and beef hearts, any tricks to do so?! however their appetite are very good.

Your guys use heater in rearing discus, jux installed one, hoping to give them comfort and their color will develop hence.

other thing is that, i got 2 other med size discus. realised that they develop black patches spot on the rim of their fins. could this be fin burnt due to PH changes, realise it developed when water changed. any remedy to encounter this?

Any useful tips in rearing discus are welcome!! thanks

----------

